# Falsche anzeige, Werte fehlen



## Xedriell (1. August 2006)

Hi

Mein char: http://www.blasc.de/?c=151475&tab=1

Allerdings fehlt hier eine menge beweglichkeit, der char hat 625, angezeigt werden hier jedoch nur 562 Oo
Dementsprechend niedrig sind auch die dps. Kann das mit der skillung zusammenhängen, dass blasc den bonus nicht erkennt?


----------



## B3N (1. August 2006)

Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen, wo da der Fehler liegt. Auf die schnelle kann ich dir da leider keine vernünftige Antwort  geben. Vielen Dank vorab schonmal für deinen Hinweis.


----------



## Xedriell (1. August 2006)

also die werte sollten so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg
Xed


----------



## B3N (2. August 2006)

Dank dir, werden uns darum kümmen und versuchen den Fehler in der Berechnung so bald als möglich zu beheben.


----------



## Xedriell (12. August 2006)

hmm ist immernoch vorhanden der fehler, zumindest bei mir^^


----------



## Eyke (14. August 2006)

Servus

Habe da auch ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe meinen Char bei Blasc angemeldet.
http://www.blasc.de/?c=526928

Aber wo und wie genau kann ich es einstellen, das mein Char mit seiner Skillung, seinen Items, ect. als Link zu finden ist?

Ist recht praktisch, wenn man sich für Raids bewerben will.

Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen?

Thx

Eyke


----------



## Roran (14. August 2006)

Eyke schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Habe da auch ein kleines Problem.
> Ich habe meinen Char bei Blasc angemeldet.
> ...



Wenn Blasc aktiv ist, siehste unten Rechts in der Ecke, neben der Uhr das Blasc Symbol.
Da machste ein Rechts Klick, dann auf Einstellungen.
Dann siehste " Anzeigeoptionen ", und da kannst du nun alles Einstellen,
was im Blasc Profil angezeigt werden soll.


----------



## sennenriss (14. August 2006)

bei mir wird die aurüstung trozdem nicht angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (14. August 2006)

Versuch mal einen Manuellen Upload,
in der Regel geht das besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xedriell (17. August 2006)

mein problem besteht immernoch =( auch ein manueller upload hat nchts gebracht =/


----------

